# LAVANILA The Healthy Underarm Detox Mask



## Dawn (Aug 30, 2018)

Use *LAVANILA The Healthy Underarm Detox Mask *to help quickly transition to a natural deodorant as well as eliminate build up in the underarm area. BONUS: the mask also assists with making the underarm lighter, brighter and smoother! So get ready to show them off. The detoxifying mask helps to draw out aluminum and impurities with the help of charcoal. Additionally, use of the underarm detox mask shortens the transition period to a natural deodorant. ($26; Sephora.com.)


----------

